# Could this be a problem or normal puppy behaviour?



## Alfie_Sherry (May 15, 2011)

Alfie is 7 months old now and since about 16 weeks he has never had an accident in the house. He has free roam of the kitchen and hall way and has a crate he can go into whenever he likes. Yesterday he had 3 accidents (all in the same place or near abouts) this morning i noticed he'd wee'd in his crate area as well. He would normally bark if he wanted to go outside for a wee but none of these times when he has wee'd inside has he made a noise. 

When we take him outside he does have a wee (although not a long one but then he has wee'd in the house). 

Could it be an infection? or am I over thinking it and he is somehow pushing boundaries / going through a stage of some sort? 

Thanks


----------

